# ZergRush Root Method Mac & Possibly Linux Works on .604



## jujugoboom (Sep 20, 2011)

Here is my program to root the DX on .604. It only works on macs (and maybe linux). What you need to do is download the .zip file and extract it to your default downloads folder. IMPORTANT: If you dont extract it to the Downloads folder and the Downloads folder ONLY it will not work. Once you extract it into your downloads folder you should have a folder that says DX .604 Root Mac. If you dont you need it. Once all of this is done and confirmed, open the DX .604 Root Mac folder. Inside you will see a runme.sh file and a folder named Files. DO NOT TOUCH THE FOLDER THAT SAYS FILES. Run the runme.sh in TERMINAL and follow the onscreen directions. YOU DO NOT NEED ADB IN YOUR PATH FOR THIS TO WORK. It would be appreciated if people could report back with problems. Thanks!

Download: http://db.tt/s4ahX6yL


----------



## twalsworth (May 1, 2012)

Modified the script to work in Linux.

This successfully rooted my Droid X (which started with with a SBF of .621) --> Milestone X (replaced with a SBF of .604)

linux 604 root


----------



## camattern (May 1, 2012)

I was able to use the unmodified version to root a Droid 2 Global from a Fedora 16 box, many thanks!


----------



## astrobc1 (Dec 24, 2011)

jujugoboom said:


> Here is my program to root the DX on .604. It only works on macs (and maybe linux). What you need to do is download the .zip file and extract it to your default downloads folder. IMPORTANT: If you dont extract it to the Downloads folder and the Downloads folder ONLY it will not work. Once you extract it into your downloads folder you should have a folder that says DX .604 Root Mac. If you dont you need it. Once all of this is done and confirmed, open the DX .604 Root Mac folder. Inside you will see a runme.sh file and a folder named Files. DO NOT TOUCH THE FOLDER THAT SAYS FILES. Run the runme.sh in TERMINAL and follow the onscreen directions. YOU DO NOT NEED ADB IN YOUR PATH FOR THIS TO WORK. It would be appreciated if people could report back with problems. Thanks!
> 
> Download: http://db.tt/s4ahX6yL


I clicked on your link to download it but it says file not found. I am taking my mac to college so it will be all I have to root my droid x. can you upload it again? I would appreciate it! Thanks!


----------

